# Quoddy Camp Moc Fit



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello all, 
Having trouble finding this in the archives:

quoddy camp moc; should one size down or is it true to size?

referring to this number: 
https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/shoes/loafersboatshoes/PRDOVR~30841/30841.jsp


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine are true to size


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

thx cards, want to sell them to me? : )

...endless back-order...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

OConnell's has a nice unlined version, usually in stock.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

As usual with camp mocs or boat shoes, I ordered mine a half size down. After a bit of wearing, they stretched where needed to fit perfectly.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

closerlook said:


> thx cards, want to sell them to me? : )
> 
> ...endless back-order...


Mine are pretty beat - I'm certain you'd be willing to wait after seeing how they look after 2 years of heavy wear. The best place for very lightly used Quoddys is the SF Streetwear Sales Forum.

Here's a pair on there now (9.5) for just $112









Here's another pair (size 8, but seller says fits 8.5-9) for $135


----------



## Bird Shooter (Apr 1, 2008)

closerlook said:


> Hello all,
> Having trouble finding this in the archives:
> 
> quoddy camp moc; should one size down or is it true to size?
> ...


Size down half. I just threw out a tts pair that i had for years despite it feeling one full size too large. Last year I sized down a half and it seems pretty good. I do wonder if I could get away with going down a full size.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got 2 pair, the first my standard size, the second sized down a half. After a break in period, both seem to fit the same. Perhaps it has to do with the way than nice Horween leather molds to the foot over time.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Also makes a difference if you are doing lined or unlined. My lined canoe mocs fit true to size but unlined are a half size too roomy.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

just want to get some last minute thoughts on this one before I take the plunge.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With six pair of Quoddy's (three boatshoes, two penny loafers and one pair of Maliseet blutchers), every pair has been purchased in size 9.5 medium (my normal size) and each has proven true to size. Hope that helps! Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I had to size up by half on my Maliseets and Boat Shoes. YMMV


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

For me, Quoddy sizing has been a hit-or-miss proposition from the start. My camp mocs - the cinnamon ones from O'Connell's - fit great from day one and were very close to tts (12 1/2 C). However, boat shoes in 12 1/2 D were huge! The width wasn't the issue though, they were actually quite a bit longer - more like a 13 1/2. I sized down on my next pair, the venetians from Leffot - bought the 12 D - and they were okay lengthwise but very roomy in the width - particularly the heel. Finally, just recently purchased a pair of bluchers from the Winn-Perry closeout sale in a 11 1/2 D - after a couple of days of wear they were a perfect fit! (I am actually wearing them now as I type )

Bottom line, I strongly suggest that you buy from a seller that will readily accept returns and consider sizing down a half. Mocs should feel a bit snug at first as they are constructed in such a way so as to ultimately conform/mold to the shape of your foot. And keep in mind (and I believe the great people at Quoddy will tell you the same thing) that the sizing is not always spot on with truly hand-sewn shoes anyway - it may take a couple of attempts before finding a good fit.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

closerlook said:


> just want to get some last minute thoughts on this one before I take the plunge.


Email Quoddy and ask them if they will accept a foot tracing. I was considering a pair and they said that was the best way to assure fit - surely better than asking people on the internet!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quoddy will take a foot sketch and measurements. I ordered some canoe mocs and they sized me a 11.5 when I measure out to almost 12.5. I typically wear a 12 in most dress shoes as they tend to run a little big, and the canoe mocs will stretch a bit. If you don't want to wait on Quoddy check out https://www.rancourtandcompany.com/ they typically turn around an order in 2 weeks shipped and even though they don't show a maliseet style shoe on their website I'm sure they could make it quickly for you. Their build quality is great, check out the thread for the new shoes my wife and I just received.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

dwebber18 said:


> Quoddy will take a foot sketch and measurements. I ordered some canoe mocs and they sized me a 11.5 when I measure out to almost 12.5. I typically wear a 12 in most dress shoes as they tend to run a little big, and the canoe mocs will stretch a bit. If you don't want to wait on Quoddy check out https://www.rancourtandcompany.com/ they typically turn around an order in 2 weeks shipped and even though they don't shoe a maliseet style shoe on their website I'm sure they could make it quickly for you. Their build quality is great, check out the thread for the new shoes my wife and I just received.


Dwebber, Rancourt makes a 4-eye blucher they call a Ranger-Moc. I wrote a review of my experience with them here. Turn around was one week.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those are great, I have absolutely no reservation in recommending Rancourts to anyone, they definitely make a superior shoe.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I see where Quoddy has a new website. Not only does it look great, it is much less confusing than the old one. Prices sure have gone up, though.


----------

